# All aboard the mesh hype train



## RichJB (29/6/17)

So, following on from the Taifun tank with its mesh coil, Cthulhu have now put it in a dripper.

http://www.cthulhumod.com/ceto-rda-first-mesh-rda/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OPium46 (29/6/17)

Holy shit I didnt even realise this was a thing. That looks awesome! What do you think are the advantages and disadvantages of using mesh as coil?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/6/17)

Advantages: flavour for days.
Disadvantages: a bottle of juice lasts you half an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JB1987 (29/6/17)

Clever idea, I still have some mesh lying around from an old Genesis tank about 4 years ago

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/17)

This looks awesome. I like where this mess stuff is going


----------



## OPium46 (29/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Advantages: flavour for days.
> Disadvantages: a bottle of juice lasts you half an hour.


I can see how it would drink juice. That is some really crazy stuff.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/6/17)

Why the honky-tonk music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Advantages: flavour for days.
> Disadvantages: a bottle of juice lasts you half an hour.


I'd imagine it would have some insane spitback if you consider all those gaps for juice to accumulate in too


----------



## RichJB (29/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why the honky-tonk music



The Chinese think Americans like that sort of music. They could be right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/6/17)

That guy was firing that mesh at like 40w or something crazy - so battery life could benefit here. I think from a design perspective you could perhaps do a great deal of improvements with this new style of mesh atty. This design with the mesh so close to the tank - and a great deal of surface area would cause the atty to heat up pretty quick. So you would need to use less mesh, so that its further away from the topcap. Also you would use less cotton that way - this oke used a half a sleeve in one shot - yoh! 

But I think this is cool - im in for the hype - what the f is that mesh made of?


----------



## blujeenz (29/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why the honky-tonk music


 
Hill Billy Hoe Down, traditional american flavour. 



Chukin'Vape said:


> But I think this is cool - im in for the hype - what the f is that mesh made of?



Most likely SS, available in either 304(standard) or 316 grades from 100 mesh(lines per inch) to 1200 mesh.
Theres a place in Paarden Island that sells it but you have to buy a minimum of 1 linear metre which works out to about R500 for the 200 mesh version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/6/17)

Jusses, a linear metre would keep you going for a while. Now watch the price of mesh shoot up as they are besieged by hundreds of slobbering vapers all clouding up their reception area.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/6/17)

Take my money...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (29/6/17)

Just had a look on their website, listed parts ends with an entry:

2 X 300 mesh pad (304ss)


----------



## spiv (29/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> Hill Billy Hoe Down, traditional american flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a bad price. The mesh will last you forever... and a roll of fancy wire is like R250 anyway. So it's a bit more but you'll probably get more out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/17)

The Genesis type atties used the mesh as wicking material, requiring quite a bit of preparation. Here it fulfills the function of the coil. Interesting.

I even wicked a RM2 with mesh at one stage. Good flavour, but not worth the trouble.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Squonk ready? You've got to be kidding me. That thing holds about 6ml's juice.... Thats's the same amount in your average squonk bottle. They're gonna have to make the squonking holes on the mod a lot bigger... Like toilet seat bigger cause the only way you gonna squeeze out 6ml's is by sitting on the damn thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/6/17)

Weird, but interesting. I'm in, let's get some so we can look weird, dripping into an RDA By tipping the bottle over!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Imagine a dry hit with that much cotton? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Advantages: flavour for days.
> Disadvantages: a bottle of juice lasts you half an hour.



Excuse my ignorance but how would it compare to the flavor that these fancy hand made coils such as SSFC and/or binary coils give you?


----------



## RichJB (4/7/17)

I have no idea. I'm working off what reviewers of the Taifun said about flavour and juice consumption.


----------



## Raindance (4/7/17)

Mesh, interesting. Something new to frustrate me. So what type should I get? 200, 300...???

Regards


----------



## RichJB (4/7/17)

They provide mesh with the atty. I guess the manufacturers will disclose what sort of mesh it is as it becomes more mainstream. Otherwise, taking a strip of the manufacturer-supplied mesh in to the local mesh dealer should allow them to match it up?


----------



## blujeenz (4/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Mesh, interesting. Something new to frustrate me. So what type should I get? 200, 300...???
> 
> Regards





blujeenz said:


> Just had a look on their website, listed parts ends with an entry:
> 
> 2 X 300 mesh pad (304ss)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (4/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Mesh, interesting. Something new to frustrate me. So what type should I get? 200, 300...???
> 
> Regards


300 comes with the Taifun BT, and was recommended by the designer. This RDA here came fast to get on the hype train.


----------



## Tom (4/7/17)

....and IMHO, with those tanks or RDA you need a bit of patience. For people like me needing a workhorse, fast wicking and vaping again... it is sometimes too much of a mission on my Taifun BT.
Flavorwise it is not on my top of the list, but its good. Chucks good clouds, is very interesting to build (if I have the time and patience). Build quality? Highest standards, everything is smooth and perfectly fitting.

Drifting away now. Mesh and wicking makes those interesting, but other tanks perform well too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (5/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Hill Billy Hoe Down, traditional american flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @blujeenz, any details on that supplier? 
Not really interested in purchasing the atty but want to experiment a bit with mesh as coils and wicks in my ordinary atties. For the sake of science... Lol.


----------



## blujeenz (5/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @blujeenz, any details on that supplier?
> Not really interested in purchasing the atty but want to experiment a bit with mesh as coils and wicks in my ordinary atties. For the sake of science... Lol.


Meshcape Industries Pty Ltd
Address: 17 Bermuda St, Paarden Eiland, Cape Town, 7405, South Africa
Phone: +27 21 511 1327
I remember sukkeling to find them because the name on the board out front says *FLSmidth*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (5/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Meshcape Industries Pty Ltd
> Address: 17 Bermuda St, Paarden Eiland, Cape Town, 7405, South Africa
> Phone: +27 21 511 1327
> I remember sukkeling to find them because the name on the board out front says *FLSmidth*


Much appreciated, thanks! Now to go AWOL from work unnoticed...


----------



## blujeenz (5/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Much appreciated, thanks! Now to go AWOL from work unnoticed...


Be aware that you need to buy an minimum of 1m works out to about R600+ and the last time I was there they had no card machine facilities, cash only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (5/7/17)

Raindance said:


> Much appreciated, thanks! Now to go AWOL from work unnoticed...


Just looking for mesh? Order here: Zivipf.de

I think @Andre has ordered from there before, and it was quickly delivered!? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Tom said:


> Just looking for mesh? Order here: Zivipf.de
> 
> I think @Andre has ordered from there before, and it was quickly delivered!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Absolutely, relatively fast delivery and very reasonable shipping when I last ordered, which was more than a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/17)

I cant wait for my sxk taifun bt.
Everything thats out at moment is all lets just say "copy and paste"

Will report back once i get and play with the Taifun a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (24/7/17)

So i bought the ceto...

Interesting build
not a bad vape
whistling on a hard draw
no spitting
takes a lot of cotton, but thats cheap
sucks a whole bunch of juice
nice clouds
flavour is ok, similar to other top tanks out there

all in all, i am not blown away, but then its still early days, and as i use it more, i may stumble on the way to build it perfectly....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/7/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So i bought the ceto...
> 
> Interesting build
> not a bad vape
> ...



With the whistling - I found that you must just adjust the main chamber by turning it slightly until it goes away.
I find the vape dry...strange...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (24/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> With the whistling - I found that you must just adjust the main chamber by turning it slightly until it goes away.
> I find the vape dry...strange...
> 
> 
> ...



It is kinda dryish now that you mention it...
Not as "moist" as some others like my mad dog, troll etc.

Funny considering it has such a large surface area it should wick more and make more of a wet vape.


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/7/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> It is kinda dryish now that you mention it...
> Not as "moist" as some others like my mad dog, troll etc.
> 
> Funny considering it has such a large surface area it should wick more and make more of a wet vape.



Exactly - all that juice (and then some) and the vape is dry...
It's a bit like Savanna...lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (24/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Exactly - all that juice (and then some) and the vape is dry...
> It's a bit like Savanna...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



dunno bout the savanna, cos i don't do fruit drinks.. or pink ones...  

But yes, it is strange....


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/7/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> dunno bout the savanna, cos i don't do fruit drinks.. or pink ones...
> 
> But yes, it is strange....



I meant Savanna's tag line = it's dry, but you can drink it.
In this instance = its dry, but you can vape it...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Be aware that you need to buy an minimum of 1m works out to about R600+ and the last time I was there they had no card machine facilities, cash only.



VapeMob also sells mesh, they are R20 for a piece of 30x50mm, it's 400 Grit 316L:

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ss-mesh-40030x50mm/

I have a couple spare if anyone is in town. Now I just need the Ceto, any other shops have them please let me know?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

